# question about board cut



## rtindell (Apr 25, 2015)

Good afternoon all.....so I'm looking to start making my first shooter. I have read in several threads not to use solid boards because of structural integrity under pressure. OK cool..people say use plywood or at least plywood core...so if I'm starting with a 1/8-1/4 BB ply ..I have a crap ton of 1/8-1/4" maple, walnut, random oaks etc boards (I do a lot of scroll saw fret work) so starting with my Baltic birch ply...a maple on each side of that, then walnut..puts it at about the 3/4" that people say is optimal..but what kind of integrity would it have...I don't really dig the look of just plywood.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If I'm comprehending your proposed plan correctly , It should be strong enough . I doubt under normal conditions of shooting will the Baltic birch fail . If you do several forks hits I would start to question and inspect the integrity . Optimal thickness is dependent on who you ask .


----------



## rtindell (Apr 25, 2015)

Right on..that is what I was hoping someone would say..just didn't want to use the wood and it not be safe...guess will give it a go and see what happens  may just put on my turning faceshield while testing it out.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

You could use the plywood as a CORE. with layers of thinner cuts over it...figure the dimensions of your slingshot, make a tracing, or template...when you know the size laminate all those thin sheets into a block to be cut to size...this will give you a very strong slingshot...you can use wood glue or epoxy...PHIL


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## rtindell (Apr 25, 2015)

Well its a start....1/4" ply core, sandwiched between 2 layers of Santos mahogany, between 2 1/8" walnut..sanded to 400 and 3 coats of BLO...


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Looks like you did a really good job, I think the most important question is the function of the slingshot. If you going to shoot BB's 1/4" plywood should be fine. If you want to hurl heavy stuff around with heavy bandsets then you will probably need to go to 3/4" thick final product.

I am no expert but this is what I have found works


----------

